# Labdoor



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 13, 2015)

My brother found this website the other night, they review supplements and such. 

I haven't had a chance to look at it yet, but I was wondering if anyone else has heard of it?

http://www.labdoor.com


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

Biggest problem with some sites like that is, whoever pays the most gets the best grade.  Not saying that's the case here, but even "Angie's List" was compromised.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 13, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too.

Damn politics are in everything


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 14, 2015)

Thing is I have the best remedy for looking up supplements. 





Don't use them and eat real food, because good nutrition is so much better anyway.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2015)

That site actually looks pretty sweet


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2015)

Ya its ridiculous that you cant get straight answers about a supplement without wondering if its a fake review or the facts not true. It would be so great if there was one dude that had all the answers about supplements that was trust worthy if anybody knows of anyway let me know. The only thing I liked out there that I have tried lately is the Tribulus not as a test booster but as a horny pill.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 14, 2015)

My question is, do these products really vary that much that they can categorize them into a 1 through 10 list?

You would think that some of them would say tie for 4th


----------

